# DNR releasing black panthers to control yotes?



## Boar Hog (Jun 9, 2011)

My father in law says he was informed by the dnr, that the state has been turning out panthers in Crawfordsville to control the coyote population, and swears by it. Of course he also believes peeing under your deerstand doesn't scare deer away. What do you folks think?     Boarhog............


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 9, 2011)

yes


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 9, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> yes



no it won't


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> no it won't



no.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 9, 2011)

had um come up and cover mine up with theirs


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2011)

What makes anybody believe that panthers would control coyote populations? 

That wouldn`t happen.


----------



## BobKat (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah because panthers eat coyotes all the time.....


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 9, 2011)

peeing under your deer stand doesnt scare the deer away.


----------



## SCOTT HILDERBRAND (Jun 9, 2011)

And once the black panthers get over populated they plan to turn loose some sasquatches to control the panthers.  And after the sasquatches get over populated they plan on turning loose some abominal snowmen.  That's where their plan is flawed because everyone knows it is too hot for a healthy reproducing population of abominal snowmen below Macon .


----------



## Money man (Jun 9, 2011)

Wild Turkey said:


> peeing under your deer stand doesnt scare the deer away.



It does if they are under your stand at the time! Ask me how I know!

Kids do dumb things sometimes.


----------



## Limbshaker (Jun 9, 2011)

there were two yotes under my deer stand, peeing, two of my imaginary friends showed up riding black panthers and scared the deer off


----------



## jig pitcher (Jun 9, 2011)

SCOTT HILDERBRAND said:


> And once the black panthers get over populated they plan to turn loose some sasquatches to control the panthers.  And after the sasquatches get over populated they plan on turning loose some abominal snowmen.  That's where their plan is flawed because everyone knows it is too hot for a healthy reproducing population of abominal snowmen below Macon .



Amen. Thank You. End of discussion.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What makes anybody believe that panthers would control coyote populations?






Money man said:


> It does if they are under your stand at the time! Ask me how I know!





Wild Turkey said:


> peeing under your deer stand doesnt scare the deer away.



Maybe between the three of us we can convince dawg2 it doesn't.

and i just had to show before i get busted by a mod that i can put more than one quote in a post


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jun 9, 2011)

Where is the face palm icon?


----------



## Ridge Walker (Jun 9, 2011)

Boar Hog said:


> My father in law says he was informed by the dnr, that the state has been turning out panthers in Crawfordsville to control the coyote population, and swears by it. Of course he also believes peeing under your deerstand doesn't scare deer away. What do you folks think?     Boarhog............



Of course, that sounds perfectly logical.

RW


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 9, 2011)

deepwoodshermit said:


> Where is the face palm icon?



You left your light on!


----------



## ben300win (Jun 9, 2011)

Did some of them get out of Jail from the 60s? I think Spike Lee has been out for a long time. LOL


----------



## j_seph (Jun 9, 2011)

peeing under stand will not scare deer away


----------



## j_seph (Jun 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What makes anybody believe that panthers would control coyote populations?
> 
> That wouldn`t happen.


 Why, cause dogs chase cats


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Say what you want, but I see tractor-trailer loads of black panthers headed down 441 toward Jorjee at least once a week, with a bunch of game wardens in black suburbans with tinted windows escorting them. They usually do this at night so that most people won't see them. 

And a black panther peeing under your stand will for sure scare the deer off.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm curious, those of you that pee under your stands, do you use cover scent, if so, for what purpose?


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jun 11, 2011)

Boar Hog said:


> I'm curious, those of you that pee under your stands, do you use cover scent, if so, for what purpose?



Yes, i pee under the stand.....no i dont wear cover scent.....reasoning??? well because big ole buck deer are smart, and dont taste as good as the little ones, and the does are about dumb as a brick......therefore resulting im me only seeing tasty deer, not big bucks.....


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 11, 2011)

I killed the biggest buck of my life 3 minutes after getting rid of the night befores supper!  He came in from directly down wind!  It dont scare em away.


----------



## BobKat (Jun 12, 2011)

ok i pee under my stand at times, and around it. and iv actually had deer come up and smell where i had peed at and then just go on about there business so i dont think they care.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

Good Grief!!!!


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 12, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Say what you want, but I see tractor-trailer loads of black panthers headed down 441 toward Jorjee at least once a week, with a bunch of game wardens in black suburbans with tinted windows escorting them. They usually do this at night so that most people won't see them.
> 
> And a black panther peeing under your stand will for sure scare the deer off.



If you see them going south,from North Carolina to Georgia,that must mean they are being bred up north? Where would you guess,Chicago,Detroit,Philadelphia,or maybe the Big Apple?


----------



## Son (Jun 12, 2011)

Only black panthers eat coyotes, and DNR isn't the one's turning em loose.


----------



## Son (Jun 12, 2011)

It's the black panther hunters.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good Grief!!!!



hoky cow...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good Grief!!!!





dawg2 said:


> hoky cow...





Sweet Baby Jesus . . .


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 12, 2011)

I think they are tan cougars and they spray paint them black! Something about getting goverment funding, its just a better color for night hunting.


----------



## dbodkin (Jun 12, 2011)

We all know the only yote control is from the Acme Co. All those devective gadgets he buys....


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 12, 2011)

I think black Panthers are coolPeeing from you stand not so cool,you might pee on your boot for heavens sake!!! If I do have to pee from the stand i always try and hit the closest tree though.


----------



## germag (Jun 12, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Say what you want, but I see tractor-trailer loads of black panthers headed down 441 toward Jorjee at least once a week, with a bunch of game wardens in black suburbans with tinted windows escorting them. They usually do this at night so that most people won't see them.
> 
> And a black panther peeing under your stand will for sure scare the deer off.



When I see them they have black helicopters escorting them, too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 12, 2011)

germag said:


> When I see them they have black helicopters escorting them, too.



Yep, Apache attack copters, usually. With them sidewinder missile-thingies dangling all off of 'em. Kinda skeery.



fishfryer said:


> If you see them going south,from North Carolina to Georgia,that must mean they are being bred up north? Where would you guess,Chicago,Detroit,Philadelphia,or maybe the Big Apple?



It's a secret black-book facility in a deep bedrock cave under a hill in Arbuckle, Wisconsin. Not even the vice-president knows about it. Only Obama, the Secretary of Defense, and the Georgia DNR are aware of its existence.


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 13, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, Apache attack copters, usually. With them sidewinder missile-thingies dangling all off of 'em. Kinda skeery.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a secret black-book facility in a deep bedrock cave under a hill in Arbuckle, Wisconsin. Not even the vice-president knows about it. Only Obama, the Secretary of Defense, and the Georgia DNR are aware of its existence.


This is a "black ops" situation then,I see!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jun 13, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> hoky cow...



After being a very active member here for several years, I am starting to understand why your reply to most things is, "holy cow." Sometimes, that is just all that can be said. This post, for example, is such an occasion. 


Way to mix things up this time though with the hoKy cow.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 13, 2011)

He's never heard of Killdee's scrape juice? They used to turn regular panthers for the yotes but since Obama been in office they were forced to CHANGE.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 13, 2011)

BobKat said:


> ok i pee under my stand at times, and around it. and iv actually had deer come up and smell where i had peed at and then just go on about there business so i dont think they care.



or pee on it to cover it up


----------



## Wes (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a double stand so that my black panther can sit with me.  We take turns holding the gun if we pee (off the back side and never into the wind - you won't do that twice). I make my coyote sit at the bottom. We don't kill many deer, but we laugh and laugh at peoples expressions when they walk up on us by accident. 

"I'm sorry I ruined your black panther party" - Forrest Gump


----------



## BobKat (Jun 14, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> or pee on it to cover it up



 thats right


----------



## GA CHEROKEE (Aug 3, 2011)

i hope so.......


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Aug 4, 2011)

Pee in a buck's scrape a few times and check it periodically....it works because the deer smells the testosterone in you urine, he can't tell it's human urine.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 4, 2011)

Killdee said:


> He's never heard of Killdee's scrape juice? They used to turn regular panthers for the yotes but since Obama been in office they were forced to CHANGE.



So, I was just wondering what the bucks response would be if a female pee'd on a scrape the day before aunt flo came to visit? I have a little free time on my hands right now to contemplate su h matters.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 4, 2011)

Wild Turkey said:


> peeing under your deer stand doesnt scare the deer away.





Money man said:


> It does if they are under your stand at the time! Ask me how I know!
> 
> Kids do dumb things sometimes.



nope, dont bother em a bit while they are standing under you



j_seph said:


> peeing under stand will not scare deer away





Boar Hog said:


> I'm curious, those of you that pee under your stands, do you use cover scent, if so, for what purpose?



yall beat me to it


----------



## slip (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good Grief!!!!





dawg2 said:


> hoky cow...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus . . .



Ugh ...


----------



## dtala (Aug 4, 2011)

never, EVER, pee on a black panther under your tree stand. They have no sense of humor and can climb.........don't ask me how I know this....

  troy


----------



## Killdee (Aug 4, 2011)

FYI, all urine turns to ammonia very shortly after it hits the air.


----------



## Toxic (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, look guys save yourself some money, if peeing under your stand does not scare deer or may even atract them, don't buy any cover scents, just pee all over yourself the next time your headed to the stand and kill two birds with one pee.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 6, 2011)

How else are they gunna know who's fillin the feeders?


----------



## jguffie (Aug 6, 2011)

Wild Turkey said:


> peeing under your deer stand doesnt scare the deer away.



x4534


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I dont pee under my stand but I have heard a buck will think another buck is in the area. I guess a i will start when its proven. Where is the icon of the smileing coyote peeing on a panther.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 7, 2011)

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> I dont pee under my stand but I have heard a buck will think another buck is in the area. I guess a i will start when its proven. Where is the icon of the smileing coyote peeing on a panther.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=44237&highlight=mock+scrape+bucks


----------

